
Ask HN: Future of electronic voting, Blockchain plus identity protection? - grif-fin
Having in mind the recent events with the US election and everything that comes with the classic paper election (result counting, protection against fraud, multiple counting, costs) and the final always unhappy voters who believe something went wrong, do we have all the technologies to go electronic voting all the way?<p>I know followmyvote.com has already started with this. Using blockchain to keep all the votes open to everyone tracking the election.<p>Does HN think we can overcome the identity theft with a bundle of technologies like finger and iris detection plus a pass and blockchain combined to enable electronic voting?
======
Findeton
Blockchain doesn't really help much in the realm of electronic voting. It's
just not needed for anything. You can have secure electronic voting without
Blockchain tech.

BTW: [https://github.com/agoravoting](https://github.com/agoravoting)

~~~
grif-fin
Isn't Blockchain the core of Agora Voting?

[https://tinyurl.com/zdsdkxr](https://tinyurl.com/zdsdkxr)

[https://tinyurl.com/j8yseuj](https://tinyurl.com/j8yseuj)

~~~
Findeton
No, it's not (btw I work at Agora Voting, now called nVotes), although we were
the first to suggest it, in the end the blockchain was never introduced to
Agora Voting.

The blockchain has some interesting properties that can be used, for sure, but
in reality these properties would be used only in one module of the voting
system, not at the core.

~~~
grif-fin
Interesting. Could you share with us what are the biggest share-able projects
Agora Voting is getting involved?

~~~
Findeton
At Agora Voting/nVotes ([https://nvotes.com/](https://nvotes.com/)) we have
done multiple kinds of elections.

* We recently held an electoral process on a number of questions with the townhall of Madrid with over 200k votes [0]

* We run the national primaries of Podemos (Spanish political party), with over 155k voters [1]

* We also did the election for the Board of Directos of the Spanish Surgeons Society [2]

[0] [https://decide.madrid.es/primera-votacion-ciudadana-
resultad...](https://decide.madrid.es/primera-votacion-ciudadana-resultados)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2nd_Podemos_Citizen_Assembly](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2nd_Podemos_Citizen_Assembly)

[2]
[http://www.aecirujanos.es/wpaec/page/2/](http://www.aecirujanos.es/wpaec/page/2/)

